# Can you Retrofit blind spot monitoring



## radtech1976 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a 2018 Golf R and I’m looking to add blind spot monitoring to it. Is this something that is possible? If so where can I start?


----------



## xabhax (Nov 3, 2019)

radtech1976 said:


> I have a 2018 Golf R and I’m looking to add blind spot monitoring to it. Is this something that is possible? If so where can I start?


You sure can. The parts can be had pretty cheap. The wires for the LEDs in the mirrors is a pain in the ass. Coding is pretty easy. I got the parts when i did the retrofit on Aliexpress. Install took a couple of hours. Alot of people say it is a pointless retrofit, but i do alot of highway driving and i find it usefull


----------



## nickli (Dec 31, 2020)

xabhax said:


> You sure can. The parts can be had pretty cheap. The wires for the LEDs in the mirrors is a pain in the ass. Coding is pretty easy. I got the parts when i did the retrofit on Aliexpress. Install took a couple of hours. Alot of people say it is a pointless retrofit, but i do alot of highway driving and i find it usefull


Could you please share the aliexpress link? I have a 2018 tiguan, wondering if I can do the same retrofit. Thanks.


----------



## xabhax (Nov 3, 2019)

Search this on aliexpress. I'm on mobile and can't seem to copy links.

mqb tiguan mk2 lane change side assist system set update kit 3q0 907 566 f

Also kufatec has retrofits but they are more expensive

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## nickli (Dec 31, 2020)

xabhax said:


> Search this on aliexpress. I'm on mobile and can't seem to copy links.
> 
> mqb tiguan mk2 lane change side assist system set update kit 3q0 907 566 f
> 
> ...


Thanks! I found several, is this the link, US $627.0 5% OFF|FOR MQB TIGUAN MK2 LANE CHANGE SIDE ASSIST SYSTEM SET UPDATE KIT 3Q0 907 566 F 3Q0 907 590 F|Mirror & Covers| - AliExpress

After I make the purchase, are they going to send me the installation manual as well?


----------



## xabhax (Nov 3, 2019)

nickli said:


> Thanks! I found several, is this the link, US $627.0 5% OFF|FOR MQB TIGUAN MK2 LANE CHANGE SIDE ASSIST SYSTEM SET UPDATE KIT 3Q0 907 566 F 3Q0 907 590 F|Mirror & Covers| - AliExpress
> 
> After I make the purchase, are they going to send me the installation manual as well?


Probably not. Ive never gotten instruction with anything ive ever ordered from aliexpress. Most of the info you need can be found in forum posts. The wiring is pretty easy for side assist. Just power, ground, canbus, and the LEDs for the mirrors. Not terribly difficult as far as wiring. Running the wires is a pain in the ass though.


----------



## nickli (Dec 31, 2020)

xabhax said:


> Probably not. Ive never gotten instruction with anything ive ever ordered from aliexpress. Most of the info you need can be found in forum posts. The wiring is pretty easy for side assist. Just power, ground, canbus, and the LEDs for the mirrors. Not terribly difficult as far as wiring. Running the wires is a pain in the ass though.


Thank you for the info. Happy new year!


----------

